# Brandungsrute Penn Slammer



## KxKx2 (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

 fischt hier Jemand die Penn Slammer Surf?

 Wie ist die Quallität und Ausstattung von der Rute?#c

 Gruß, Klaus


----------



## KxKx2 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Brandungsrute Penn Slammer*

Wird die Rute überhaupt nicht gefischt? Es gibt sie doch schon ein paar Jahre!


----------



## degl (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Brandungsrute Penn Slammer*

Hi,

hab dat Dingens mal gegoggelt.................eine gefunden für ca.70€

Da ich die die Sqadron und die Regiment kenne..........vermute ich mal, das die "Slammer" ein Einstigsmodell der Fa. Penn ist.....

Naja..........für den Kaufpreis sollten sie brauchbar sein.......

Auf keinen Fall:....ein griff ins "Klo"...

gruß degl


----------



## KxKx2 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Brandungsrute Penn Slammer*

Hallo Degl,

genau die Rute möchte ich kaufen. Die Penn Regiment, mit Wechselspitzen, fische ich seit 2 Jahren. Bin damit bestens zufrieden.
Ich möchte nur wissen, ob die Verarbeitung auch so gut , und wie die Aktion so ist#c
Im Netz  findet man so gut wie garnichts ,über diese Rute;+

Gruß, Klaus


----------



## degl (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Brandungsrute Penn Slammer*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Hallo Degl,
> 
> genau die Rute möchte ich kaufen. Die Penn Regiment, mit Wechselspitzen, fische ich seit 2 Jahren. Bin damit bestens zufrieden.
> Ich möchte nur wissen, ob die Verarbeitung auch so gut , und wie die Aktion so ist#c
> ...



Das ist bestimmt der Hinweis auf: "nicht viele im Umlauf"

450cm und -200gr. WG...............mglw. nicht ganz so straffe Blanks..........es finden sich da auch keinerlei Hinweise#c

gruß degl


----------



## KxKx2 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Brandungsrute Penn Slammer*

Mal abwarten,
vielleicht fischt ja einer die Rute, und kann etwas über diese Rute berichten.

Gruß, Klaus#h


----------

